# BIKINI CAR WASH - May 31 2008 - INEEDAFREAK.COM



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

INEEDAFREAK. COM - BIKINI CAR WASH


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET ME DJ FOR FREE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 323 346 7962 MIKE/THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 5 2008, 10:11 PM~10584616
> *PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET ME DJ FOR FREE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 323 346 7962 MIKE/THE CHOLO DJ
> *


:0

<-------THE CHOLO DJ's assitant.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

COUNT ME IN :nicoderm:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: count me in 2 homies :cheesy: and thats da day of my b-day :biggrin:


----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: i will be in the house :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 5 2008, 08:25 PM~10584082
> *INEEDAFREAK. COM - BIKINI CAR WASH
> 
> 
> ...


I'M THERE ITS IN MY CITY!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

going down south to the SAN DIEGO show... this can be my "pit stop". can anyone PM me some directions from the "BAY" - going down I-5


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 5 2008, 09:11 PM~10584616
> *PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET ME DJ FOR FREE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 323 346 7962 MIKE/THE CHOLO DJ
> *





STOP BEGGING FOOL NOT GOOD BUSINESS.LOL. YOUR HOMIE EXECUTIVE LAY FROM TOGETHER L.A. IF YOU GO ILL GO :twak: :twak: :twak: NO BRAINER


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 5 2008, 09:11 PM~10584616
> *PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET ME DJ FOR FREE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 323 346 7962 MIKE/THE CHOLO DJ
> *





STOP BEGGING FOOL NOT GOOD BUSINESS.LOL. YOUR HOMIE EXECUTIVE LAY FROM TOGETHER L.A. IF YOU GO ILL GO :twak: :twak: :twak: NO BRAINER


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 5 2008, 09:11 PM~10584616
> *PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET ME DJ FOR FREE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 323 346 7962 MIKE/THE CHOLO DJ
> *


I'm the DJ's Manager , back up foo's !!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 5 2008, 08:25 PM~10584082
> *INEEDAFREAK. COM - BIKINI CAR WASH
> 
> 
> ...




bring it 2 da 831


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

WISH I COULD GO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

im going to buy a car just to go have it washed


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 6 2008, 04:41 PM~10592205
> *im going to steal a car just to go have it washed
> *


que vato. once a cholo, always a cholo :uh:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 6 2008, 10:52 AM~10588883
> *I'm the DJ's Manager , back up foo's !!!  :biggrin:
> *



Dont trip homie....Let Security take care of that....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I just got word from the city and they said they will not allow any dj'ing at this event. the electrical equipment in proximity of all the water pozes a dangerous hazard. the fire marshall and local authorities will be present to make sure all safety standards are met. thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 6 2008, 04:41 PM~10592205
> *im going to buy a car just to go have it washed
> *



baller :biggrin:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10594333
> *I just got word from the city and they said they will not allow any dj'ing at this event. the electrical equipment in proximity of all the water pozes a dangerous hazard. the fire marshall and local authorities will be present to make sure all safety standards are met. thank you for your cooperation.
> *


ONLY WHERE U AT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 7 2008, 07:14 PM~10603627
> *ONLY WHERE U AT! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm in the back with one of the bikini girls using my "hose".


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 7 2008, 09:32 PM~10604347
> *I'm in the back with one of the bikini girls using my "hose".
> *


THAT'S A TRANSVESTITE LOCO! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 8 2008, 12:03 AM~10605740
> *THAT'S A TRANSVESTITE LOCO! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOT AGAIN! I GOTTA STAY DA FUCK OUTTA 909!!!! :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

SO WHATS THE INFO ... I CANT SEE THEY FLYER HERE AT WORK OR GO TO THERE LINKS ....... SOME 1 POST THE INFO PLEASE ..... CAUSE IM FUKN DOWN TO GO TO THIS ..... GET MY CAR WASH AND SEE SOME GURLS IN BIKINI'S SHYT ITS A WIN WIN SITUATION .......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 5 2008, 08:25 PM~10584082
> *INEEDAFREAK. COM - BIKINI CAR WASH
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

She will be rubbin her bumber on your bumber


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

man these bitches better be dressed in some hoochie ass shit with their ass cheeks exposed. I'm not drivin for an hour with these high ass gas prices for some bullshit!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 8 2008, 10:04 PM~10612734
> *She will be rubbin her bumber on your bumber
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY BRO. THA JUNIOR HIGH GRAFITTI JAIL BAIT CHICK AIN'T CUTTIN IT!SHOW PICS OF [ALL] THE CHICKS THAT'S GOIN TO B CLEANIN THE RIDES. SEEIN IS BELIEVIN! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 9 2008, 01:42 AM~10614071
> *SHOW PICS OF [ALL] THE CHICKS THAT'S GOIN TO B CLEANIN THE RIDES. SEEIN IS BELIEVIN! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :scrutinize:  uffin:
> *



I HEAR YOU BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+May 5 2008, 09:12 PM~10584625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im the waterboy.... :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JUST SAY U WANNA SEE THE HYNAS. IF U R GONNA DRIVE 4 HRS FOR A CAR WASH, SUCKAAAAA (jk)


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2008, 06:18 PM~10619094
> *JUST SAY U WANNA SEE THE HYNAS. IF U R GONNA DRIVE 4 HRS FOR A CAR WASH, SUCKAAAAA (jk)
> *


WHAT CHOLO SAID WITHOUT THE (jk). LET'S SEE PICS OF ALL THE HYNAS THAT'S GOIN TO B DOIN THA DAM THANG ON THE RIDES TO PROVE IT'S WORTH THA DRIVE! :yes: :nicoderm: :wow: :scrutinize: :0 :uh: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

and the outfits they will be wearin. if they wearin some corny ass shorts like at hooters I aint goin! :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 9 2008, 09:18 PM~10620305
> *and the outfits they will be wearin. if they wearin some corny ass shorts like at hooters I aint goin! :angry:
> *


HE MAY B (LOCO) :uh: BUT GOT A GOOD POINT! WHAT'S UP "INEEDAFREAK" DON'T SHOW US A [JAIL BAIT] CHICK. LET'S SEE THA FREAKS BEFORE WE HIT THA STREETS! :scrutinize: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I GUARANTEE THE FIRE MARSHALL AND LOCAL AUTHORITIES WILL NOT BE THERE TO MAKE SURE THAT THERE ARE NO HAZARDS, THEY WILL BE THERE FOR THE SAME REASON AS THE REST OF US, TO CHECK OUT THE HYNAS. BUT DONT FORGET AT XMAS TIME THESE SAME POLITICIANS THAT DONT LET US HAVE DJ'S OR SOMETIMES CAR SHOWS ARE THE SAME ONES KISSING ASS TO USE A CONVERTIBLE LOW RIDER FOR THE PARADES, THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 12 2008, 12:26 PM~10635718
> *:0
> *


SO WHAT'S UP "INEEDAFREAK" WITH THE LADIES THAT BEING THE WOMEN! U GUY'S GOT PICS OR WHAT?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 12 2008, 01:02 PM~10636002
> *SO WHAT'S UP "INEEDAFREAK" WITH THE LADIES THAT BEING THE WOMEN! U GUY'S GOT PICS OR WHAT?
> *


STILL NO RESPONSE OR PICS OF (GROWN) WOMEN FOR THE CAR WASH. I GUESS THEIR ALL LITTLE JAIL BAIT HOODRATS! :0  :dunno: :uh: :ugh: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: hno: :wow: :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes: :| :nicoderm:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 9 2008, 01:42 AM~10614071
> *SORRY BRO. THA JUNIOR HIGH GRAFITTI JAIL BAIT CHICK AIN'T CUTTIN IT!SHOW PICS OF [ALL] THE CHICKS THAT'S GOIN TO B CLEANIN THE RIDES. SEEIN IS BELIEVIN! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :scrutinize:  uffin:
> *



if you just want to see pics of of these chick just say so... lol...
when i get back to my office i'll post a few up...

seein is believin - will be that day at the bikini car wash.....

werd!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 8 2008, 10:50 PM~10613595
> *man these bitches better be dressed in some hoochie ass shit with their ass cheeks exposed. I'm not drivin for an hour with these high ass gas prices for some bullshit!!!
> *



bikini on the front of the store - private on the back of the store.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 13 2008, 08:58 AM~10643452
> *bikini on the front of the store - private on the back of the store.
> *


 :0


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't come on here much... just about 5 min every other day

- 

when get to the office i'll post those freak for ya...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 13 2008, 09:58 AM~10643452
> *bikini on the front of the store - private on the back of the store.
> *


:scrutinize: :nicoderm: OK WE ALL KNOW SAN DIRTY DON'T HAVE TO MANY FINE (WOMEN) CHICKS SO WE'LL BE CHECKIN ON HERE TO SEE IF THEIR WORTH THE {GAS} TRIP. :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

ok fellas....

here are just a few flikz on who will be there....
we have more I'll post a little at time... lol


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Also....

We will be at Streetlow Magazine Car Show in Costa Mesa, Ca on June 1st

and once again I'm am bringing LatinsFinestGirls.com 

this time more strippers... ohh yeah...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 15 2008, 01:20 AM~10659595
> *ok fellas....
> 
> here are just a few flikz on who will be there....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 15 2008, 01:26 AM~10659617
> *Also....
> 
> We will be at Streetlow Magazine Car Show in Costa Mesa, Ca on June 1st
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm i might post up at this event we shall see only if we can get some exclusive naked pics of the hynas on my bike


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 15 2008, 01:26 AM~10659617
> *Also....
> 
> We will be at Streetlow Magazine Car Show in Costa Mesa, Ca on June 1st
> ...


tell ivy to hit me up. I love that bitch. I used to talk to her on myspace. tell her to drop me a line and ill see her on the 1st. (yea I sound like a desperate ass groupie nerd but fuck it, shes hot) :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

JUST TO LET EVERONE KNOW WE ARE WORKING ON SOME MORE OTHERS GIRLS WE DONT HAVE GOOD PICTURES OF THEM BUT DON'T TRIP WE WON'T BRING YOU CRAP...

AS SOON AS I CAN GET SOME FLICKZ I'LL POST THEM UP SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT'S GOING TO BE GOING DOWN....


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I NEED TO SEE THEM AT MY CRUISE NIGHT NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 19 2008, 04:10 AM~10684870
> *I NEED TO SEE THEM AT MY CRUISE NIGHT NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


HEY RAY! DON'T WASH THE TRUCK TILL IT'S TIME FOR THE BIKINI CAR WASH! GOT TO MAKE SURE THEY DO A GOOOOOOOOOOD JOB ON IT! :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 19 2008, 01:33 PM~10688035
> *HEY RAY! DON'T WASH THE TRUCK TILL IT'S TIME FOR THE BIKINI CAR WASH! GOT TO MAKE SURE THEY DO A GOOOOOOOOOOD JOB ON IT! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


I"M FEELING YOU BRO!!!!!!!!!!!! I"M GOING TO GET IT EXTRA DIRTY, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 19 2008, 05:52 PM~10689539
> *I"M FEELING YOU BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!  I"M GOING TO GET IT EXTRA DIRTY, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


OH YEAH! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I hope the festivities get started early. I gotta head back to LA around 2:30 :angry:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 15 2008, 07:31 AM~10660503
> *tell ivy to hit me up. I love that bitch. I used to talk to her on myspace. tell her to drop me a line and ill see her on the 1st. (yea I sound like a desperate ass groupie nerd but fuck it, shes hot) :nicoderm:
> *



Ivy will be there :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hey someone on here said that the flyer doesn't show up on their computer at work, same here, so if anyone can let me know where and when this is goin on, let me know. pm me. i see you ray, so let me know!! be nice to see mucho chee chee :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ONLY IF LIL LAURA COMES OUT LOL LOL


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 21 2008, 05:26 PM~10706654
> *hey someone on here said that the flyer doesn't show up on their computer at work, same here, so if anyone can let me know where and when this is goin on, let me know. pm me. i see you ray, so let me know!! be nice to see mucho chee chee :worship:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


LET'S GO OLD SCHOOL AND WE ALL RIDE IN BACK OF RAY'S TRUCK! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 21 2008, 07:24 PM~10708127
> *LET'S GO OLD SCHOOL AND WE ALL RIDE IN BACK OF RAY'S TRUCK! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Does that mean they will have to hand dry you all over? "ALL OVER"????!!?!?!



> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 22 2008, 04:05 AM~10710622
> *I HEAR YOU BRO.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@May 22 2008, 10:17 AM~10711796
> *Does that mean they will have to hand dry you all over? "ALL OVER"????!!?!?!
> *


HEY WE'LL RETURN THE FAVOR! :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Make sure to use that pastey WHITE WAX on them. They like that 




> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 22 2008, 02:24 PM~10713433
> *HEY WE'LL RETURN THE FAVOR! :yes:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :wow: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@May 22 2008, 02:30 PM~10713490
> *Make sure to use that pastey WHITE WAX on them. They like that
> :roflmao:  :wow:  :rofl:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

2 more days left :biggrin:


----------



## DownSouth1954 (Mar 2, 2007)

what time does this kick off???????


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

I WANNA GO AND AM DOWN TO ROLL ....BUT I NEED THE INFO ....FOR SOME REASON I CANT SEE THE FLYER.....INFO NEEDED ....FROM WHAT TIME - TILL ? AND LOCATION ?.......


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

AND HOW MUCH FOR [THE FRONT WASH :biggrin: ] AND HOW MUCH FOR {THE BACK TOPLESS NUDE WASH :worship:}! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin: 


Ok for those of you who can not see the flyer here is the info

BIKINI CAR WASH

Saturday May 31st 2008
At COOL CAT TATTOO
10126 CEDAR AVE
BLOOMINTON CA 92316

ALL STARTS AT 10am 

Over 15 Bikini Models

Brought to you by

MOBBERZ.COM & KINGSMEDIA

Sponsors are INEEDAFREAK.COM & EMPIRE CLOTHING

For more info Contact Joush at 909-578-2092


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

OK ....SOUNDS GOOD ...IM THERE -WITH MY CAMRA HANDY ! COCHINOS GOTTA REPRESENT ANY 1 KNOW HOW MUCH A WASH IS GOING TO BE FOR THE TOPLESS ?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WORD FROM A HOMIE THAT CALLED THE PROMOTER:

20.00 FOR THE FRONT BIKINI WASH. :biggrin: 

BETWEEN 50.00 TO 60.00 FOR THE BACK NUDE WASH. :0  :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 30 2008, 05:53 PM~10773891
> *BETWEEN 50.00 TO 60.00 FOR THE BACK NUDE WASH. :0    :cheesy:
> *


U PEOPLE WHO PAY TO SEE NUDES KILL ME :uh: 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Alright fellas -

Here is who will be there plus more


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

see yall in da mornin. hope I aint too hungover. :wave:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Sounds good!


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

SEE U GUYS LATER TODAY .....IM HERE AT WORK TILL NOON THEN IM HEADING OUT TO GET THE RIDE WASH'D!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

a few of the bikini models, more pics to come...
thanks to those who supported stay tuned for the next one n more pics...





















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

had a cool time ...... if u guys ever have another? -im there! ... & ill be sure to get there early'er....


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

cool man, thanks for coming out, were gonna set the next one up for a lil later in the day, though this one lasted til 5pm, lol.
gonna start gathering the girls for the next one this week.
keep posted.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOT ANY PICS OF THE CHICKS WASHING THE RIDES? :0 :yessad:  :scrutinize: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

YEAH GIVE US A TIL LATER TODAY, WE GOTTA GET THOSE AND ALL THE GIRLS FROM THE STREETLOW YESTERDAY, FOR YOU ALL TO SEE!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a few more from the Bikini Car Wash

We have a few more on the site INEEDAFREAK.COM


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a little preview more on the site INEEDAFREAK.COM


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Where's the bikini car wash pics at :dunno:


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

theyre mixed in there between to streetlow pics, the first ones r the wash


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freakytalezdotcom_@Jun 3 2008, 11:19 AM~10787331
> *theyre mixed in there between to streetlow pics, the first ones r the wash
> *


YOU GOT MOSTLY THE CAR SHOW. SHOW MORE OF THE (CAR WASH )BRO.. :yes: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

I GOT A FEW PICS OF MY RIDE AND A FEW OTHERS GETTIN WASH'D ILL POST EM TONIGHT.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Jun 4 2008, 05:53 PM~10799646
> *I GOT A FEW PICS OF MY RIDE AND A FEW OTHERS GETTIN WASH'D ILL POST EM TONIGHT.....
> *


COOL. THANKS DOG! :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Jun 4 2008, 05:53 PM~10799646
> *I GOT A FEW PICS OF MY RIDE AND A FEW OTHERS GETTIN WASH'D ILL POST EM TONIGHT.....
> *


HEY BOX. YOU POST UP THE CAR WASH PICS?  :biggrin: :werd: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 4 2008, 10:47 PM~10802455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOWx2


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 5 2008, 08:20 PM~10809330
> *HEY BOX. YOU POST UP THE CAR WASH PICS?   :biggrin:  :werd:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


NAH NOT YET BEEN REAL BUSY ....THEY WILL BE UP FOR SURE BY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

sup box n everyone, were debating on which weekend to throw the next one on, also gathering up the girls already, ill keep you all posted.


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 4 2008, 10:47 PM~10802455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Favorite rite here


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 10 2008, 11:37 PM~10843481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHICK KINDA FLABBY. :no: :nicoderm: :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 10 2008, 11:37 PM~10843481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ON THE WAIST LINE. :uh: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------

